# Doggy Soap EO mix?



## sandyvern (Sep 14, 2008)

Does anyone know of a good mix of EOs for a doggy soap...something that is good for sensitive skinned pooches as well as a natural type bug repellent?
Sandy


----------



## IanT (Sep 14, 2008)

I dont have an exact recipe but i would say something that included citronella, tea tree, eucalyptus and clove (EO's), and maybe neem and citronella oil or something else??


----------



## carebear (Sep 25, 2008)

how repellent would a wash off product be?  it's very important to animals that lick their coats that stuff rinse off completely - which might impact how well your soap repels insects

just a thought


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 25, 2008)

I sell a "Puppy-Mint" dogie shampoo bar.  Researching the topic, led me to a 1:1:1:1 ratio of Lavender, Tea Tree, Atlas Cedar, and Peppermint.  I used .5 oz ppo.  
I just yesterday picked up a account at the groomer we use.  At the Saturday farmers market, we have repeat customers giving us testimonials about the flee killing and the skin repair from the Tea Tree.

That is the best 4 EO's I've researched.  Works well for us anyway. :wink:

Just be sure to post a warning that using the soap on felines could cause severe reactions even death.

Paul :wink:


----------



## ilovedoxies (Sep 27, 2008)

I make a bar for my dogs that contains, peppermint oil, tea tree, and eucalyptus.  

It kills fleas like crazy, but as mentioned before it is a rinse off product and does nothing to repel.


----------



## nebetmiw (Sep 30, 2008)

*advice from a pro groomer & vet tech*

Please people be Very carefull with using any EO or FO in pet shampoos.  They can be deadly to the pets.  Even just a bit of EO tea tree can make a pet real sick.  It does not always wash off like you think.  

If you do use it use absolute lowest doesage.  Not the amount used for human.  If you can smell it it would be too high.  Cats and dog skin is alot thinner than ours and it burns much easier also.  

IF in Doubt please talk to a VET that works in homeopathic/herbalitst procedures.  They will know more than a regular vet that does not.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a disclaimer about NOT using this product on cats at all.  I use 1/2 ounce per pound oils of the 4 eo blend.  That means I use 1/8 ounce of tee tree oil PPO.  I make a 3 pound log (oils only) that yields 14 1-1/8" thick bars.  I would have 3/8 ounce of tee tree in all 14 bars, or 3/4 of 1 gram of tee tree in each of my 5 ounce bars, which will provide many washings per bar.

My 5 pound Yorke's have loved my Pupper-Mint shampoo bar, with goat milk and a 8% lye discount, superfatted with extra Castor and colloidal oats, very much since this spring!

Paul


----------



## SoapCrafters (Oct 28, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

> I dont have an exact recipe but i would say something that included citronella, tea tree, eucalyptus and clove (EO's), and maybe neem and citronella oil or something else??



The something else might be lavender.  Lavender is known for chasing away bugs too.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

My mom being the Hippie that she is.. worked in an all natural foods store when I was a teenager and my godmother has some crazy degree in herbology or something in that area don't member.. anyways.. For our 20 pound chihauhaha mix we put some citronella (spelling) in his dog shampoo when he gets fleas.. and we put a lil bit of oatmeal for the dry skin it works really well to kill them pesky fleas and you can also make it in to a yard sprayer because we get sand fleas really bad and seven dust was not working and so my mom went herbal on the yard and killed off all the fleas using a water and citronella mixture (spelling again) but the smell is strong and it's fairly pet friendly but as the others said you still have to be careful with how much you use  :wink:


----------



## starduster (May 8, 2009)

*Fab ideas*

All great ideas.
I have the ingredients and want to make some for my little ball of fluff.Jellybean.
Thankyou all for the inspiration.
.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

Jellybean? How cute! What breed doggy you have?


----------



## starduster (May 8, 2009)

*Here he is*



			
				rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> Jellybean? How cute! What breed doggy you have?



Pedigree Mongrel. Pomeranian ,maltese, what ever bundle of yapping and cuddles.


----------



## starduster (May 8, 2009)

*Woof*



			
				rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> Jellybean? How cute! What breed doggy you have?



What is your little fellow Rupert?
Your puppy Avatr?


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 9, 2009)

she is a lab and collie mix!


----------



## JeepNsoap (May 21, 2009)

*EO Blend for Dog Soap*

I have found that a blend of the following EO (of course to your preference):

-Lavendar 
-Citronella
-Peppermint
-Lemon

And of course ground oatmeal is excellent for their skin and coat!


----------



## KSL (May 22, 2009)

Good idea about asking a vet - I think I will ask mine next time we take Rockstar in for a checkup =)

(He's a miniature pinscher)


----------



## starduster (May 22, 2009)

*cute*



			
				KSL said:
			
		

> Good idea about asking a vet - I think I will ask mine next time we take Rockstar in for a checkup =)
> 
> (He's a miniature pinscher)


*

Rock star?  what a tottally gorgeous name :wink: *


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 23, 2009)

haha that's so awesome!! Rockstar!!


----------



## KSL (May 25, 2009)

hee hee.. thanks!
He also has a variety of nicknames...
Most of the time he's Rocky or Rocky Stinky Puppy.
Oh, and Poopie.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 25, 2009)

I named my puppy layla, like the song LLAAYYLLAAA YOU GOT ME ON MY KNEESS LLAYLA... the first time I saw her I feel in love with her cute lil chubby self... and she was a grunter so I just had to take her home... my mom was upset and my stepdad was... really p.oed lol but Chester... he's chester the mo- well i'm sure you can finish the end of that lol b/c he has a teddy bear that he likes to have his time with...   it's embarassing when someone is over and he's having his _alone_ time


----------



## KSL (May 25, 2009)

*Presenting.. Rockstar*





This is his baby picture... 
He really is that shiny though =)


----------



## KSL (May 25, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> I named my puppy layla, like the song LLAAYYLLAAA YOU GOT ME ON MY KNEESS LLAYLA... the first time I saw her I feel in love with her cute lil chubby self... and she was a grunter so I just had to take her home... my mom was upset and my stepdad was... really p.oed lol but Chester... he's chester the mo- well i'm sure you can finish the end of that lol b/c he has a teddy bear that he likes to have his time with...   it's embarassing when someone is over and he's having his _alone_ time



HAHAHAHA!!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 25, 2009)

he's a cutie!!! 

Yes... chester... oy..


----------



## Dixie (Jun 7, 2009)

This was a great thread for me. I just ordered some citronella to make a dog soap next week. The recipe I have is a handmilled soap that is whipped a bit first so that it will float in the water. Anyone made one like this?


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 25, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> My mom being the Hippie that she is.. worked in an all natural foods store when I was a teenager and my godmother has some crazy degree in herbology or something in that area don't member.. anyways.. For our 20 pound chihauhaha mix we put some citronella (spelling) in his dog shampoo when he gets fleas.. and we put a lil bit of oatmeal for the dry skin it works really well to kill them pesky fleas and you can also make it in to a yard sprayer because we get sand fleas really bad and seven dust was not working and so my mom went herbal on the yard and killed off all the fleas using a water and citronella mixture (spelling again) but the smell is strong and it's fairly pet friendly but as the others said you still have to be careful with how much you use  :wink:



I'd like to spray my house with this because we have 4 cats and a dog and I try to keep them as natural as I can and I'm about to give up, my only worry is we also have birds and they can be sensitive any one know if this is a problem for them with the smell?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Oct 26, 2009)

I would make a Neem Soap with Citronella and Tea Tree.


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 26, 2009)

pixybratt said:
			
		

> rupertspal42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Each year we plant a citronella geranium in front of our backdoor; which is great for keeping insects out. Right now it already freezes at night and the plant is still doing ok.
depending on your climate, you could also plant some tobacco, unions or garlic.
I would not advise to spray your house with essential oils when you have cats. It can make them very sick and can even cause them to die. Don't have any knowledge of birds   
http://www.thelavendercat.com/3201/index.html
Thicks and fleas very much dislike to make a dog that eats 1 or two toes of garlic weekly their new home. Can't be more natural than that; just whatch out for overdosing. Might cause anemia in high concentrations.
Also, we cut a cheap flea collor into pieces and suck a piece up with the vaccuum cleaner.


----------



## SilverMaple (Oct 26, 2009)

I use neem and a touch of peppermint and lavender in my doggy shampoo bars.  That being said, I make them for my use, but I don't sell them.  I think the chances of being sued over a problem with someone's pet are a LOT higher than if a person were to get a rash.  Add in the fact that a soap may not even be the cause of a dog's problem if it's got bad skin, an underlying health problem, is on crappy food, etc. but you'll be blamed.   

Tea Tree is popular in dog bars, but it's highly toxic to some pets.  A local groomer used a shampoo with tea tree in it and four dogs ended up at the vet clinic that day from reactions.  I don't know how much TT was in that shampoo, but it was apparently too much.  Clove is toxic, as is anise.  Pennyroyal and wormwood can kill.  Citronella can also cause problems.  

It sounds counterintuitive, but FO's are probably safer for pets than EOs.  Animals are much more sensitive to some EOs than people, and EOs of any type can be deadly to cats.

Here's a good site to start with. It includes a list of EOs that should NEVER be used around a pet.  Others may be sensitive to one degree or another.  I ran my formula past a holistic veterinarian that works with aromatherapy using EOs for pets before using it on my own animals.  If you want to make an EO dog shampoo, that may be a good idea for others as well.

http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/aromatherapy-for-dogs.html#safe


----------



## IanT (Oct 27, 2009)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> pixybratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was amazed the first time I smelled a citronella geranium...immediately I imagined myself with a small distillation setup and a field of them that I could boil down into EO.... 

I took the plant and just rubbed it alllllllll over me...

smelled mmmmm good


----------

